# Teaching V to hand target during fetch



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I've gone through numerous articles on this site around fetch, but none outline the steps to take to have him retreive to your hand. 

our year old retrieves very nicely, but he almost always drops the ball/toy out of his mouth 3 or so steps before he gets to us. he is so excited when he gets to us, it just comes out. Any ideas how we can get him to bring it to us and drop it into our hands, or even closer to our feet?

he does know "drop it" very well, but as I said, he drops it before he gets all the way there.


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

I am assuming you are not going into a trained retrieve program, but wish to reinforce her natural retrieve.

What I have found works for me (prior to a formal retrieve program) is to do the following;
1) always have another toy/bumper in hand (or pocket ready to grab)
2) Praise pup ONLY when the pup is standing near/by you with the bumper in its mouth
- this is assuming you were praising pup when she was coming back towards you with the bumper, and possibly did not stop the praise quickly when she dropped the bumper. Timing is key here - praise should only be offered WHEN PUP IS STANDING NEXT TO YOU WITH BUMPER IN MOUTH.
3) DO NOT take bumper away while pup stands next you with it in her mouth. Pet, praise, encourage her for staying with you with the bumper in her mouth. A quick grab is certain to encourage "come get me" behaviour.
4) Once pup has settled down (I try to wait 10-20 seconds) and has more or less forgotten the fun of running after the thrown bumper, you can gently hold the bumper and ask for it (give).
5) alternatively, if pup won't give bumper easily, you can hold pup by collar and wave the second one around in front of her face. This will entice pup to drop the first one in anticipation of another chance to run and fetch. 

Good luck - I would be interested to know if this works for you.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

This is great, thanks. i will give it a try. yes you are right, not part of a formal program. 

He actually has no problems with "drop it" and gives me the ball/bumper very easily. He is running back to me so fast that about 5 feet before he gets to me he releases it and the momentum bounces the ball to me, but I want him to settle down and place it in my hand, not drop on the floor early.

I will give this a try and let you know how it works. Appreciate the advice.


----------

